# Exo Terra Expedition



## Ian (Feb 18, 2006)

Having a look at some reptile expeditions, and came across the Exo Terra one...

Looks amazing... here is a link to the 2005 expo

http://www.exo-terra.com/EN/expeditions/expedition2005.html

Some of the chameleon pix are awsome!

Anyone else ever been on any herp expeditions, or other exotic outings??

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chris Dickie (Feb 18, 2006)

trying to get school to do something more general biological/geographical

eg www.opwall.com type stuff

Edit: web URL


----------

